

Live programming from Sean McDirmid - vmorgulis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkasdx2Kdfs

======
vmorgulis
From LtU: [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5182](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5182)

